# Teens Black Beauty Truss frame.



## szathmarig (Dec 6, 2020)

This bike is very original.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 7, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## mre straightbar (Dec 14, 2020)

I need some bars like that


----------



## gkeep (Dec 14, 2020)

I see this and just think, why didn't I ride the Pierce today?? Should have rode the Pierce...28" wheels.


----------



## Swampthing (Dec 14, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 15, 2020)

Have to ask....why do the wheels look so small compared to the fenders?  Changed to 26"?


----------



## ccmerz (Dec 15, 2020)

No, that's just the way it was made


----------



## szathmarig (Dec 15, 2020)

Original 28" wheels, and the tires hold air too.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Dec 16, 2020)

Is this Bruce's old bike?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## szathmarig (Dec 16, 2020)

I don't know, I got it at Memory Lane. I think the seller is from Ohio
Anybody knows who made this bike?
The fork, the fenders, and the fender braces are the same as on my Miami, but the frame looks different.


----------



## szathmarig (Dec 16, 2020)

It has a unique drop stand clip.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 16, 2020)

Reminds me of ma Stutz (sister bike?)















						Withdrawn - 7-20-1934 Stutz | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

No longer part'n out (began life as parts) see post 8... Not including tool pouch, klaxon, lamp, 1922 tag, saddle, bars/grips, pedals. Wheels true, tires hold air for a week+, 23.5" seat pillar.




					thecabe.com


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 16, 2020)

That’s a beautiful bike!
This thread is required reading for the Black Beauty enthusiast.


----------

